# What is your favorite 'March into Valhalla' recording from the end of Das Rheingold?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Not one done separately, one from a complete opera recording.
:tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

My no.1 is Herbert von Karajan, but I like Furtwängler & Maazel


----------



## cheftimmyr (Oct 28, 2015)

Furtwangler (La Scala) is great especially when heard from the Pristine rendering. As well as the '53 Krauss


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

cheftimmyr said:


> Furtwangler (La Scala) is great especially when heard from the Pristine rendering. As well as the '53 Krauss


Agreed on all counts.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Solti 1958


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^

Seconded. For me, it's a home-run for Solti and the VPO.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

The Barenboim/Kupfer Rheingold 1991 - the spaceship elevator always makes me smile.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

solti/vpo is the one for my enjoymet


----------

